# LED Light Realtree Hat



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I get the opportunity every once in a while to review hunting, fishing and cooking products. Anyway, thought I share My latest test with you guys, it was an Realtree baseball style cap with three LED's built in. I'm sure you seen them around. Not a bad product at all, the lights weren't super bright but, definitely good for a blind or close reading of a map in the dark. The product claims 30-40 ft of light but, I don't see that happening with this power of LED. Anyway, all in all, awesome hat, fully washable and honestly, it's better to have this LED on your hat in case you get caught in the dark or forget your flashlight or something. I love mine, glad I have one!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

They look pretty useful!


----------

